

It’s Groovy to join a Foundation - jvermillard
http://communityovercode.com/2015/02/groovy-to-join-foundation/

======
vorg
> You’ve already taken the most important step: choosing to join an existing
> Foundation

They're doing it because their existing "foundation", Codehaus, is closing
down. But there could be another reason they've suddenly fast-tracked the
process right now...

4 days after Pivotal's announcement that they're stopping funding for Groovy
and Grails developers after March 2015, Grails P.M. Graeme Rocher published a
Q&A at [http://jaxenter.com/grails-
future-113958.html](http://jaxenter.com/grails-future-113958.html) beginning "
_We are investigating a number of different avenues for sponsorship of the
development of the language and framework. The Groovy and Grails team are a
team of 6 engineers and for any company hiring 6 engineers is a significant
investment_..."

The Grails P.M. is linking both Groovy and Grails into a single product and
"team", and suggesting not all of the current team of 6 will be funded from a
new source. The Groovy P.M. would be the most likely to miss out on funding if
only, say, 5 are funded because he doesn't bring any technical skills to the
table -- he's a manager relying on 2 others to do the programming work. To
counter Rocher's attempt to make Groovy and Grails a single team under one
P.M., the Groovy P.M. is suddenly fast-tracking the move of Groovy to some
other formal entity to keep his position as head. Rocher, however, is the one
most likely to secure funding for Groovy/Grails, and if one or both of the
actual programmers who build Groovy get offered a, say, 1-year contract, they
won't hesitate to jump aboard Rocher's management of Groovy. All this talk of
joining a foundation would come to nothing.

In fact, this Pivotal announcement could even be a ruse set up by Rocher to
dump the Groovy P.M. and maybe even 1 or 2 others, under cover of "managing to
secure an extension of funding from Pivotal for a smaller team at the last
moment". Control of both Groovy and Grails would also give Rocher more
leverage over Gradle in any buy out talks. Time will show us what's really
going on.

